# Changing Location For 'select Users Or Groups'



## nicolas tee (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm trying to change some security authoritise for files/folders on the
PC's. On the 'Select Users or Groups' screen the location shown is the
local PC. Pressing the location button also shows only the local
computer
I want to be able to select users from the local domain. So how do I
add a location to select from.

*Local pc already join a domain.


----------

